
Ask HN: International Standard for Programming in Safety-Critical Environments? - anticensor
Why do most of us ignore those standards in safety-critical environments such as automotive, aviation, banking?
======
airbreather
There is a whole family, with the parent being IEC61508. Then 61511, 62026,
etc etc.

TUV and Exida offer training to become a certified practitioner, which is a
requirement of the standard.

Warning, it's not your grandmother's software, there is no "move fast and
break things", traditional application is waterfall and v-model, with full
traceability.

My company was involved with a new mine winder, it was a bit more involved
than usual, but from first inquiry until first use was around 8 years.

~~~
anticensor
Initial post edited to your response.

